# Colors, Chants Mark Opening Of Hindu Temple (Houston Chronicle)



## Sikh News Reporter (Jun 29, 2005)

More than 1,500 people attended opening ceremonies Saturday at the new 40,000-square-foot temple of the Vallabh Priti Seva Samaj, a 500-year-old Hindu sect. Participants happily chanted at the unveiling of the statue of the Shri Nathji, or Lord Krishna, one of the main deities of Hinduism, in a colorful ceremony celebrated by leaders of the faith.

*http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/search/Hinduism/SIG=121junqhq/*http%3A//www.chron.com/cs/CDA/rssstory.mpl/metropolitan/3241119*


----------

